# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم ServerZ3x.com  ServerZ3x.com الثمن الافضل داءما لدينا

## FREE3

SAMSUNG NOTE 7 SM-N930T unlock done by SAMKEY TMO اول عملية فك الشفرة لهادا الهاتف العنيد بالمغرب المصدر صاحب البرنامج نفسه
ثم التواصل عبر السكايب Samkey TMO Improved  
Loading ADB module..OK
Starting ADB module...OK
Searching for SAMSUNG ADB device...OK
Checking device authorization...OK
Reading ADB device information...
ADB Serial Number : CE081608625E800405
Model Name : SM-N930T
Device CodeName : GRACEQLTETMO
Board Type : MSM8996
Hardware : QCOM
AP Version : N930TUVU2API4
CP Version : N930TUVU2API4
CSC Version : N930TTMB2API4
Android Version : 6.0.1
MSL Address (RIL) : R28H90A62ME
ERROR (1041): Failed installing DB file!  
if face this problem just   
Usage :
For unlocking SM-N930T, SM-N930V, SM-N930P, SM-N930T1
First write this firmware, then unlock with SamKEY TMO Edition    
Notice : 
If your phone is N930T, N930P or N930T1, it will be converted into N930V
There is no problem, because there is NO Rev3 firmware for N930T,N930P,N930T1 (discontinued)
So your phone will be upgraded to Latest firmware version too !    
Download :
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Loading ADB module..OK
Starting ADB module...OK
Searching for SAMSUNG ADB device...OK
Checking device authorization...OK
Reading ADB device information...
ADB Serial Number : CE071717C3D5CB07027E
Model Name : SM-N930V
Hardware : QCOM
PDA Version : N930VVRS3APL2
Checking SEC data...OK
Preparing phone for write SEC...OK
Initializing FS, please wait...OK
Waiting for phone to reboot...OK
Waiting for phone to initialize...OK
Loading RIL applet....[P1:OK]...[SU:NA]...[GREATQLTESQ]...OK
Starting RIL applet in RAM...OK
Analysing SEC data...OK
Writing SEC data...[SD1:OK]...[IM:OK]...[C1:OK]...[C2:OK]...[C3:OK]...OK
Operation successful. الثمن المحدد من طرف ServerZ3x.com 300 DH لاصحاب المحلات في الدار البيضاء ، شارع محمد السادس  جميع موديلات سامسونك T-Mobile  يتم فك شفرتها في ضيافة ServerZ3x.com مرحبا باصحاب المحلات المتواجدة في الدار البيضاء الثمن الافضل داءما لدينا

----------

